# Injection mas rapido



## Imthedaddy (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi everyone- I’m on TRT for about three years, now at 170 once a week. Dialed in and all is good except when I get this one nurse at the clinic. I take the injection in my glutes and somehow he jabs and empties in about 1 second. When I self-inject it takes about 5 seconds, but granted I’m slow and a bit of a pussy. The regular manager of the clinic takes about 3 seconds to finish. 

Could be in my head, but seems that when I see Nurse Speedy I’m a bit off that week. 

I’ve said something to him like “make sure you empty that ha ha” and I’ve been trying to see the syringe but it gets dumped quickly into the sharps box. 

Any thoughts? Can you really empty 170mg test cyp that fast? Talk to his boss?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 21, 2020)

It's probably all in your head.


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2020)

It could be in your head or it could be some ****ed up thing that people do. 

Remember, there have been nurses who have poisoned patients to death. 

Next time Tell him your glutes are too sore from a leg day and ask him to inject your shoulders if he says no ask for another nurse. 

This way you can avoid confrontation. 

Probably in your head. But changing to Delts is no loss for some peace of mind.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 21, 2020)

If the nurse is using 1cc barrels in the office, and you use 3cc barrels at home, the oil will flow through the narrower barrel faster even if the dart is the same gauge. 

To me, even 5 secs sounds fast, I like it slow and steady 20-30 secs per cc.


----------



## Ped X (Dec 22, 2020)

Depends on the gauge of the needle aswell, difference between a 25g and 22g is a fair bit.


----------

